

Use The Wrong P-value, Go To Jail - yummyfajitas
http://wmbriggs.com/blog/?p=9308

======
PeterisP
Same story as 9 days ago in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6486333](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6486333)

